# Which city is the busiest/most bustling and fast paced?



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

i visited all of the above except London. and all i have to say is:

T O K Y O I S A W E S O M E ! ! ! ! ​  

it's the most vibrant most fascinating city on earth. . . .


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Hong Kong, NYC


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

1) Hong Kong
2) Tokyo
3) New York
4) London!

Actually London more a laid-back city! Why is it there?


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

HK's the fastest paced, no doubt.
My NYC friend & ex-colleague from Tokyo have confirmed me about this.

Unconscious body languages in the public areas like subway stations, restaurants or workplaces can tell you that HK people is the most tense. HKers seem to be always under tension even when out of work like waiting for seats outside restaurants or walking on the streets. Of course it's not good for mental health.

You can also observe the service or working speed in many service sectors or workplaces. The pace is damned fast when compared with all cities. Again, HKers are trained up to be like that. Because HKers won't accept a bit slower services and their boss won't give mercy to little inefficiency. 

Also, infrastructures & facilities have shown the vibrancy of this city. HKers are the first group of people to use the smart card system in the world. If not? The city will have some trouble.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong's fast paced working environment are usually in the city centers. But if you go to the residential areas or the New Town, life there is laid back. I think those who work either Tai Tam or Tung Chung work slower compared those in Central or Causeway Bay


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

Its probably not on here I think Cairo takes this one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In New York, business is done in a New York minute, 

Here, we do it in a Hong Kong instant


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

I heard someone described something of people's walking pace in Hong Kong-
People in Hong Kong walk like they are going to save a fire.
The first time I was there I was shocked by the people who are running like a track and field competition around Admiraty area and central, including the MRT.


----------



## Submarine Street (Jun 20, 2005)

I have to say Hong Kong, the top 10 fastest Mcdonalds in teh world 7 of them ar in HK.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> I heard someone described something of people's walking pace in Hong Kong-
> People in Hong Kong walk like they are going to save a fire.
> The first time I was there I was shocked by the people who are running like a track and field competition around Admiraty area and central, including the MRT.


You mean the MTR 

Anyway, when I was in LA years back to attend The B-Boy Summit. There was that time I was walking in Olivera St. with some of my relatives and friends. They keep telling me to slow down because I walked too fast!!!!!!!

Hong Kong


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Among the choices given, not London, that's for sure


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

London may be faster than Los Angeles or Sydney but not as fast as Hong Kong or Tokyo!

Tokyo


----------



## Munch (Sep 11, 2002)

quite simply London is European and so there are elements of taking it easy everywhere from the luscious parks to the abundance of smaller de facto pedestrianised streets. - of course London is a very serious city, its just done in different ways....

Walking through the City of London (CBD) on a sunny summers day you will see throngs of business types everywhere with a beer in hand enjoying the weather and occupying every spare bit of green space available. It is magical, it is not rushed.

I would assume Hong Kong due to its commercialism and its density.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This is how I look at HK,

Areas with the most number of bustling activities: Mong Kok, Tsim Sha Tsui, Central, Causeway Bay

Areas with alot of activities: Wan Chai, North Point, Western District (Hong Kong Island), Sham Shui Po, North Point

Areas with some activities: Kwai Chung, Tsuen Wan, Shatin, Aberdeen, Chai Wan, Tai Koo Shing, Kowloon City

Laid back areas: Mid-Levels, Tung Chung, Ma On Shan, Pok Fu Lam, Chi Fu Fa Yuen, Shek O, Sai Kung, Repulse Bay, Stanley, Lamma Island, Wong Tai Sin, Diamong Hill, Kowloon Tong, Shouson Hill, Deep Water Bay, The Peak


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

from where i've been

1. Tokyo
2. Seoul
3. NYC


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> This is how I look at HK,
> 
> Areas with the most number of bustling activities: Mong Kok, Tsim Sha Tsui, Central, Causeway Bay
> 
> ...


I think Tsuen Wan, Tai Koo Shing & Shatin should be areas with lots of activities coz they have big malls or lots of shops with much commercial activities.

While North Point can only be classified as area with lots of activities or some activities only.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Made a mistake in Tsuen Wan. But most activities in that district is more industrial than commercial. Same as North Point.

Anyway, I was wondering how is it like working in places like Tung Chung, Pok Fu Lam or Tai Tam. I don't think people there are as busy as those in Central.


----------



## German Banner Day (Oct 26, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Made a mistake in Tsuen Wan. But most activities in that district is more industrial than commercial. Same as North Point.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering how is it like working in places like Tung Chung, Pok Fu Lam or Tai Tam. I don't think people there are as busy as those in Central.


Tsuen Wan is not that industrial now. It's rather commercial and mostly retail business, malls like Discovery Park, City Landmark and lots of old shopping complex near the MTR station. You can feel the flooding crowd when you are just out of the MTR station. Tsuen Wan is the most densely populated & oldest satelite town in HK. It will be even busier when those great residential complexes near the sea and the Nina Tower are completed


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Hong Kong.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Tokyo


----------

